# Cast Pro Report - Tourney



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

Tommy,

I've got to tell you that my new Cast Pro helped me catch no 4 overall drum at the NCBBA tourney. It was the second time that I fished with the rod and I found it to have plenty of back bone --- enabling me to keep the heat on this drum. It also, along with your two cast coaching session, enabled me to reach just a little further than some others ---where this 44"er was crusiing.

If I can figure out how to post a pic of the drum, with the rod, I will.

Thanks for the help and the rod.

Cheers,

Al


----------

